# Other > Off Topic >  Last Book you read?

## sathya

I read Half Girlfriend - I thought it was a pretty love story. 

What's the last book you read and you like?

----------


## LetsPrint3D

The original "I Am Legend" from 1954, pretty good but absolutely nothing like the movie.

----------


## nath042

It was.. Five Nights at Freddy's: The Silver Eyes quite good if you are into it..

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Pretty off-topic but I learned from the Eco-design handbook that PLA can be mass-manufactured, while normally too brittle, as a composite with flax or cellulose it works and has mechanical properties close to steel.

----------


## Marm

> Pretty off-topic but I learned from the Eco-design handbook that PLA can be mass-manufactured, while normally too brittle, as a composite with flax or cellulose it works and has mechanical properties close to steel.


That sir, is not off topic.  That is forcing off topic back on topic.   :Wink: 

I just finished "The Expanse" series of books.  Absolute joy to read.  I can see why it was made into a show.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

In 1984 they made a movie with John Hurt, it follows the book pretty well. Recommended!
Another recommendation is MAKERS by Chris Anderson, pretty much the fundament for anyone wanting to start developing with 3D printers / digital fabrication.

----------


## MadMaxim

I am reading novel of Erich Maria Remarque “Arch of Triumph”. I can’t say it is easy to read, but what’s interesting for me is this pre-World war II period in Europe and the story of a German refugee surgeon who tries to survive in France. Googled Erich Maria Remarque biography and found out that he owned this villa in Switzerland, and now it’s for sale https://tranio.com/switzerland/adt/1628216/.

----------


## Mary81

It was "The Light Fantastic" by Terry Pratchett. Great humour, so sad he is not with us anymore. The next one is going to be "Mort".

----------


## curious aardvark

lost count of how many times I've read the discworld books. 
'Guards Guards !' is hands down my all time favourite :-)
Read it every couple years - always makes me laugh out loud.

Last book I finsihed was harry harrisons: 'the stainless steel rat gets drafted'. 
Another great writer. Read all the rat books a few times as well.

----------


## Ive

*House of Spies: A Novel*

----------


## contestantnum13

Atlas Shrugged

----------


## Rob1010

I Used to read a lot of books in the past but thanks to the internet, I have recently started following various blogs. I read blogs from everywhere - gardening, constructions/home renovation and even waste management. Recently, I have started reading a blog from a start up company in my area and I must say they really do make garbage really interesting which is fairly weird when you think about it. Take a look if you guys want and let me know your thoughts  :Cool: . http://dumpsquad.ca/blog/

----------


## curious aardvark

Messiah Choice - Jack L Chalker. 
Not his best work. 
Currently working through his back catalogue. haven't read most of them in decades.

----------


## rananaeem

Recently read The Fountainhead. Really enjoyed it. You all should read this book.GTA 5 Emulator

----------


## AzaadBoy

My second attempt at reading something by King and also some fantasy novels at kisslightnovels. I'm not interested in supernatural horror stuff, so I wanted to get a sense of his writing in a book I thought I would enjoy. I have a handful of friends who are fans of King. Good story but with some head scratching moments. Acceptable writing. I won't finish the trilogy. 3/5 Stars.

----------

